# khs brentwood cruiser



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

I know this isn't really a classic, but it is my first project. I bought a used 1999 or so KHS Brentwood cruiser. I plan to use it for my commuter and maybe a little trail riding. So far I have added new tires, Soma Inferno 2.1's. I also changed the handlebar to an On One Mary bar. The seat is the next thing to go...it's really rough. I'm thinking about a Brooks, maybe a black one? I'm not much of a mechanic, but thought I could try a few things...cosmetic and otherwise. Any suggestions? The first pic is how I received it and the second is current.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*better pic*

Hopefully this will be a better pic.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Cool bike. I wanted one when they were new.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*I have a 1998 Fleetwood*

It is pretty much identical in looks (exact same colors) except it has a Nexus 7 speed rear hub. It came with a brown Brooks saddle which looks and feels great.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

I think the Fleetwood was nicer/more expensive...lighter frame etc. I definitely need a new saddle, do you guys vote for brown or black? Did you make any changes to your Fleetwood? I'm not to wild about the paint, but don't think it justifies the cost for repaint. Thanks for your input.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*current pic*

Here is the current look after ditching the gold stickers and changing the cream to white.


----------



## danielhaden (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice bike!!

For a commuter? No, that's a mountain bike. You'll need to make a few adjustments to commute on it. 

Saddle? No, your current saddle is correct to the bike geometry, but the cause of that is the stem (which is too short and too far forward to use anything but a race saddle). A long-reach geometry uses a narrow saddle, and a short reach uses a wider saddle (otherwise loss of ergo power and chafing). 

For instance: 
Drop bars and flat bars (not higher than saddle) uses a small saddle that fits between your legs.

Touring bars, Mary, North Road, smallest size cruiser bars (two to three inches above saddle height) uses a saddle like Brooks S67, or any ladies touring saddle, such as the Cloud 9/Velo that are waterproof and economical. Adjust the handlebars up to support the saddle, but not so far that your back would make a "C" shape. 

Sweep bars uses a crusier saddle, but beware sitting so far up that your back is in a "C" shape--that would catch wind. For this saddle, adjust the handlebars until you're up, far up, but your back is straight. 
Leaning slightly forwards is optimal. The black Schwinn replacement saddle is light weight, contains no dangerous gel foam, and it fits high performance seat post. Aluminum crusier bars (comes 24", cut down to 23") are ideal for this saddle if you want a big saddle at no loss of speed (for the purposes of all day long rides). 

Riding position: Almost any slight forwards angle is enough to defeat the wind. There's no need for a mandatory view of the front tire. Tire drag and derailer drag are much more important than wind drag. 

Unless you're 6' 4" tall, that stem is an overreach. Try a dutch bike stem or something more proportioned to a classic "7" 

Unless you ride on ice, mud, and the mountain bike trails, those tires aren't too fast. Try Schwinn Typhoon for a shocking speed boost (despite the label, they like 40 front, 60 back--front tire goes fastest around 40--no need for more air unless you weight more than 180). Or Schwable Big Apple (also made in a lightweight kevlar with the same tread--but I like the benefits of a heavy tire).

Blackwall tires will keep you from having to clean the chain slap marks off the rear tire weekly. 

SKS P60 or larger, lightweight chromoplastic fenders will make that bike look good even if you use blackwall tires, and it will keep junk out of your chain. 

Nashbar has a nice aluminum color rack that would just fit a pair of their day-trekker panniers (rounded for areo). 

For fun: What about really fast speeds? Okay. That's a roadie-compatible front derailer by the looks of it, but the front crankset has super-small gears. This is a huge overlap with not much speed. 
No problem. Try a road triple by Sugino, Stronglight or maybe a Shimano Sora (available in square taper or octalink2). You might need a new chain. Use an SRAM or Campy chain because they won't wear out easily. This will give you tall-enough gears for those 20+ MPH speeds you've probably been wanting to try. Commuters use steel gears, not insta-break aluminum gears. 


My vote? Black vinyl ladies touring saddle (light and waterproof) or Brooks S67 (heavy, requires 300 mi break-in, not waterproof), smaller than a crusier saddle, bigger than a mountain bike saddle. 
That goes along with your 23" handlebars, but they're currently way too low to use a touring size saddle. 
If you use a big saddle, it might end up requiring the handlebars too high for your tastes (even though I like the big saddles, optimal adjustment time consuming and frustrating. Adjustment is far easier with the touring size).


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*cool info*

I will take all of that into consideration. I guess calling the bike a commuter is confusing since my commute is mostly on trail. I just hop on the trail at the edge of my neighborhood and then ride on a very rocky, rooty trail with a short but steep hill. My work is less than a mile away. I will definitely think some more about the stem, handlebar, and saddle..thanks for all the advice.


----------



## danielhaden (Apr 6, 2006)

Trail? Well, you got the right tires already on it, then. Those look like a good mix, and they're quite attractive. 

Maxxis Holy Roller might do better, might not. It's a close call. 

Seat? Oh, yeah. You'll want a padded seat to commute on a trail, even though a mile is not very far. Make sure it is wide enough to actually sit on instead of having it come up between and bump into your goodies. 
Of course, this all varies depending on preference. 

Stem? Gotta change that if you increase the seat width. Well, generally, handlebar height is proportional to seat width. My preference is somewhat wide and high because I don't like my butt and wrists to hurt. Prefrences differ, though. Wide saddle plus low bars can make for some chafing. In fact, you regulate seat height for leg extension, handlebar height to eliminate chafing. 

Fenders? Yeah, some fenders will save your paint. Check out the brilliant aluminum color SKS chromoplastic and get them very wide. May also need some bolts to fit the dropout hookups on your bike, because the SKS kit comes with water bottle size bolts (probably fits front, not back). Throw away the front fender stay black plastic instant release gimmic (just yank them off) and use some small metal washers instead (I use concave alloy washers recycled from old brake pads--flat side towards fender stay). Bolt cutters will be needed after you get the fenders all centered. Before cutting, tighten the stay clamps well with a 6" adjustable wrench. Trim off the excess length from the fender stays and put the small rubber caps over the ends. These things work great because the fender stays are strong German steel and they stay right where you put them.


----------



## danielhaden (Apr 6, 2006)

Now that I think of it, knobbies do nothing on gravel except have much less traction. Well, that and a harsh ride. 

I think that this calls for the Schwable Big Apple, a huge, fat, kevlar jacket baloon capable of "floating" over the gravel while every rock it touchs adds secure traction. Any wet weather roller (like the Schwable) can do that job because the soft rubber compounds "mush" over the gravel. Good luck getting fenders over that thing. Maybe P65? You can bend and widen their stay mounts if needed.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Nice bike.

I vote for a dark brown Brooks, not honey. Should match well with the paint.


----------



## holycromoly (Aug 11, 2004)

Fun project! I have one of these Brentwood frames saved up for a rainy day project.

Can you tell me what diameter the seatpost is? I do not have one and it seems to be some odd 29.? size.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

The seatpost is a 29.2 There are actually quite a few specs listed on epinions.com and I also confirmed by looking at my post. I can't find too much info elsewhere.
http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-74469-KHS_Brentwood__1998/display_~full_specs


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

beegirl said:


> The seatpost is a 29.2 There are actually quite a few specs listed on epinions.com and I also confirmed by looking at my post. I can't find too much info elsewhere.
> http://www.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-74469-KHS_Brentwood__1998/display_~full_specs


I luv the new cool get black saddle. Is this a 97 or 98 model. Where did you get it ebay?


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*pic a saddle*

I got it from ebay and don't know the year. I am so indecisive on the saddle. I kinda think springs will go w/ the overall look. Here's the brooks s67 that Daniel mentioned http://www.wallbike.com/B67.html For unsprung, there is the Team pro which comes in maroon which is a plus http://www.wallbike.com/teampros.html and my original pic, the black or antique brown B17. http://www.wallbike.com/B17.html Cast your vote!


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

beegirl said:


> I got it from ebay and don't know the year. I am so indecisive on the saddle. I kinda think springs will go w/ the overall look. Here's the brooks s67 that Daniel mentioned http://www.wallbike.com/B67.html For unsprung, there is the Team pro which comes in maroon which is a plus http://www.wallbike.com/teampros.html and my original pic, the black or antique brown B17. http://www.wallbike.com/B17.html Cast your vote!


Ok bee how about this. I am not a expert, but first isn't that the b67 on there now that I see in that one picture with springs? Also that color does go. I would get the smaller saddle that dan told you about. Is there a bike store that will let you try out saddles and exchange them? I still think a black one would work well. But now for a bling factor. If this is possible how about a carbon fiber seat post with a req seat a sevette post can be found at jensonusa.com for$50. I do not know if this will fit in you seattube. Also that would be a very cool look. I think you have to really decided what saddle works and fits best for you, people give good advice for ideas but you are the one riding. Post picture once you finally decide on total look. It looks good now though. It sorts of reminds me of a retrotech bike from that company go to their site to take a look.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Go with the new B-18 series*

It looks like a very nice seat!

http://www.brooksengland.com/press/2006_01/new_products/MadeInDowningStreet.pdf


----------



## danielhaden (Apr 6, 2006)

It is a very beautiful saddle. Certainly, it is a very artistic match to this beautiful bike. 

While leather saddles absorb shock well, they do nothing for vibration dampening.
This bike's home is a gravel trail. 
It needs a saddle sized like the B67S, but I believe that it should contain a bit of memory foam for the rider's comfort because the additional comfort will add endurance as well as more enjoyment Aluminum handlebars with some big dual-compound grips will absorb vibrations from the front, and represent a nice match for a shock absorbing seat.


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

It looks vey smooth, yes a beauty. bee girls seat still looks good on her bike now.


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

*finished product*

I decided to go with the the Brooks B17 standard in black. Thought I would post the updated photo.


----------



## abmtnbkr (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking good beegirl...now get that thing off the hooks and hit the road.


----------



## mtbr_ng (Jun 11, 2006)

*Another Brentwood found!*

Looks good and gives me some ideas for my Brentwood that I just picked up off craigslist for $100!


----------



## beegirl (Apr 23, 2005)

Mine had those hideous dried out tires too! The seat looks better in pics than in person, eh? Mine did anyway. Have fun!


----------



## meat tooth paste (Sep 7, 2004)

btw, incase anyone is tracking down one of these frames, i have one avail with a rigid black fork and seatpost. sitting in my attic.

mine is black with red spear points accents instead of BeeGirls burgandy with cream spearpoints.

same brentwood frame, just diff color way.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

meat tooth paste said:


> PM me if you're interested.


I am tracking down one of the Brentwood's and I sent you a PM.

If you still have it, PM me with a price.

TNX,
Mootsguy


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

Beegirl, check your PM box.


----------



## mootsguy (Oct 14, 2005)

BTW, beegirl and meat, kindly check your PM boxes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Three posts about PM's. We got it Mootsguy, we got it.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is mine, retired to kiddie carrier duty. It is a true frankenbike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This was one I got for an old girlfriend around 99ish give or take a year.

View attachment 462526


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

*Scott_in_Jersey*

Sweet retro mtb ride! I recommend a black Brooks B66s ("s" is the woman's version, a little less long in the nose) springer saddle. Used will have a lower price & shorter break in period. Nice job with her.



beegirl said:


> Here is the current look after ditching the gold stickers and changing the cream to white.


----------

